# The commercial game Halloween: The New Nightmare (FPS) is now the opensource project



## gbudny (Nov 2, 2021)

Hi

I think that some users remember that many years ago, Jadeware published the commercial game Halloween. Unfortunately, they decided to drop support the Linux version, and I couldn't buy it. However, they decided to release the source code on GitHub and Farox from the Open pandora modified it, so it could be build on Linux x86-64. The game still doesn't start because there are some issues.



			HappyPenguin
		

http://www.jadegame.com/games/halloween/


The game uses libsdl, libjpeg, and libbbass.

The original Linux version is too old to run on the modern Linux distributions.
I hope that someone will be interested to port Halloween to FreeBSD, or at least made some changes in the source code. I want to point out that you don't the original CD with Halloween like it is with many source ports of games. You can simply download the Windows or Mac version  of Halloween to use with Linux binary files.


----------



## gbudny (Nov 13, 2021)

Hi

This is amazing! You can download a first playable version of Halloween: The new nightmare for Linux. Farox fixed the issue with loading the TGA images, and pocak100 solved many other issues that you can see below:

- Turn on automatic mipmap generation
- Add CMake as an alternative build method
- Enable window
- Let's show what we draw in the window
- Let us interact with the menu
- Don't skip the splash screen
- Fix console buffer overflow
- Reenable keyboard
- Load jpeg files using libjpeg-turbo
- Plug memory leak
- Don't delete textures in UnloadMap(), since we never reload them
- Nasty workaround to keep the mouse within the game window
- Grab all input while ingame
- Restore labels in the controls menu
- Rectify confusion between color and depth buffer bit depths
- Plug another leak
- Fix some minor buffer overflows
- We're not using GLU anymore 

There are still few bugs left, but I think that now it should be a simpler task to port this game to FreeBSD.


----------

